# Outdoor Wildlife ... Mammals?



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 20, 2012)

WVDAWG ... called my bluff...   do these count?  




















































Nic ... Redheaded Mammals too....


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the ones w/ the railroad tracks & the brick wall. My neighbor (Melissa) wants me to do some of her like that. I know where to find a great brick wall to use for the background but I am not sure what railroad tracks to use. I don't wanna be in the way of a train coming thru. 

Thank you for sharing these. I took some of my daughter yesterday. Inside w/ the same black background I've been using. I am somewhat happy w/ them b/c they are of my daughter but they are lacking that creativeness. I just really wasn't feelin it yesterday


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2012)

Redhead!! Great shots!


----------



## Shug (Aug 20, 2012)

Great pictures. The redheaded babydoll needs me!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everybody... had to mention Nic ... and Redhead...


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Thanks everybody... had to mention Nic ... and Redhead...





Wait til quack sees these! He's gonna wanna stawk'em!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice shots Sir.

   Photographing wildlife in just like shooting 1 -3 yr olds.........LOL


----------



## quinn (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice, i like looking at all kinds of photos, i love me some mammels!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

quinn said:


> i love me some mammels!



Even the ones in titie whities???


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks again for the comments...  

I didn't mean to turn this away from photography and lighting... but hey... Chevy doesn't show a a beat-up clay splashed  Corvette when they show their work ... Vera Wang doesn't either.... !!

These(so were the Bridals) were all taken with a Canon 10D  6.3 MP camera, a Canon 550 EX Flash, with a Sto-Fen Omni Bounce, on a bracket and Manfrotto tripod....   The 10D is the Model A of Digital cameras proceeded only by the Canon 60D being the Model T.  ...   I guess that what I'm saying is ...you don't have to have the latest super duper whiz bang equipment to take a decent photo!  I forgot to say that I used a Canon 24-70 2.8 L lens on these too... I think that it is the single best piece of equipment I own... 

Cricket ... don't have any of "those" ... but I'll try to find some "Manmals" for you and the other gals...

Got that right ... 1-3 yr olds are the real Wildlife !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't know you had the 24-70. That is my favorite lens as well of course it is the only "L" glass that I have but it's my main lens. I don't even mind that it weighs a ton!


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 20, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> WVDAWG ... called my bluff...   do these count?





BriarPatch99 said:


> Yes they do!  You guys can thank me later!
> 
> Nice outdoor nature shots!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks ... WVDAWG.... 

I ...   can kinda sweet talk these animals ... 

The frogs and other "real" wild animals could care less !!


----------



## cornpile (Aug 21, 2012)

Man,those are some fine looking animals.You been holding back you wildlife shots on us....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 21, 2012)

beautiful work sir !!! i love the train tracks as well and the close up sea oats. thanks for sharing with us !


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Cornpile & F1  ...  Sure helps to have "nice" animals to work with !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 21, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Wait til quack sees these! He's gonna wanna stawk'em!






Oh my !!!!  Great work BP !!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh my !!!!  Great work BP !!!



Down boy!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Oh my !!!!



Oh my !!!  Crickett warned me!!



> Great work BP !!!



Thanks ...


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nicely done - love the poses, backgrounds, composition, etc. etc.

Don't be shy sharing shots...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2012)

BP I'd like to coment on these but iffin Rebecca ever looked at what I really thought I'd get a cast iron skellet upside my head just kiddin those are great just wish I could shoot stuff like that.......  see sweety just the quaility of the shot I know I could do it honestly


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks .... Rip and Mike ....

You can do it Mike ... just keep at it ....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 2, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Thanks .... Rip and Mike ....
> 
> You can do it Mike ... just keep at it ....


 

Oh how I wish it was that easy   All I can do is mush the shots an hope for something that good. Gosh it took a couple of hundred shots of Chase to get one that was good and that all came from folks like you givin me advice on how to make it better   You just have a talent I only wish I had to see the shot to make it work .


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Sep 3, 2012)

You can.... Mike ... so can most folks ... I saw what you did with Chance ... 

What I find with a lot of folks ... is that get in a hurry to mush the shutter... now with action shots, wild animals and babies... you have to work on their terms .... 

But with posed shots(and willing models) ... you set up the shot and take the mental photo before you ever reach for the camera ... I almost always use a light meter to see what light I'm working with(most cameras have a built in light meter scale that works well also).  I then coach the model to make slight movements to tune the shot into what I want. By making slight changes in expressions, you can create several moods and totally different photos.


----------



## gregg dudley (Sep 4, 2012)

Great shots.


----------

